# EPDM vs Modified Bitumen for flat roof



## arubatan (Feb 22, 2007)

Please help! So far I've gotten 2 estimates for my low slope/flat roof. $2900 for EPDM, and $1600 for modified bitumen. I am in the Northeast. Which one is preferred, and why?


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

In the northeast its EPDM all the way, In the Boston area they consider modified to be just glorified roll roofing with a short term lifespan. There are some roofers in other parts of the country that love the stuff though. We will however install both but EPDM we have far more confidence and support.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## arubatan (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for your quick reply. Go with EPDM even though it's a 10 yr guarantee and modified bitumen is a 20 yr guarantee?


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Really. what brands were they?


RooferJim


----------



## arubatan (Feb 22, 2007)

Firestone, I believe.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Firestone does not warranty residential and they are epdm. Is your job commercial ?


----------



## arubatan (Feb 22, 2007)

Residential. A small part of my home has this type of low slope roof. I'm waiting for a third estimate from a roofer who said he would use the modified bitumen also.


----------



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)

Soprema SBS is what i would go with. Base Ply and a Cap


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I have tried and tried to see how EPDM is better, but do not see it.

I would go with APP mod bit.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm with the hot mod also.A little more explaining or a pic would be nice.sometimes one product is much better suited for a certain application.


----------



## Talos4 (Aug 10, 2006)

Performance Roofing Systems Derbigum GP. Nothing else. 

10 year MATERIAL warranty only on residential. 

EPDM in the north? Have you ever seen an EPDM shatter in the cold?

I have, not pretty. 

Just my $.02 worth


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

can't say that I've seen a epdm roof shatter.would like too though.


----------



## Talos4 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll have to dig up the photos I have somewhere and post them.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Talos, we do not see enough of you lately...how are things?


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

I doubt it was EPDM that cracked, it was most likley Trocal. that was an early single ply that was notorious for cracking.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Talos4 (Aug 10, 2006)

Aaron, actually I've been up to my eyeballs in work this winter, all this snow and cold and now the rains have made me a very busy Service guy. It's all good. 

Every once in while I check in at the coffee shop, just to see if the King has been dethroned yet :laughing:

Roofer Jim, It was definitely EPDM, Ballasted. I really have to post the photos, it was the damndest thing I ever saw.


----------



## rexroof (Nov 19, 2008)

*Pros & Cons EPDM vs Modified Bitumen*

EPDM rubber has a longer warranty (20 to 40 years depended on the manufacturer). The pro stops there. It is more prone to punctures than Modified Bitumen which is one of its biggest cons. It's difficult at times to find the breaks or holes in EPDM as well. Flashing details are more involved than with Modified Bitumen Roofing which is compatible with rubberized asphalt flashing cement. The flashing details are time consuming and costly for EPDM rubber and run the price up for this type of roof. 

Modified Bitumen has a 10 to 12 year warranty. Granular surface models need no roof coating. Available in several colors. Much more puncture resistant than EPDM. Modified Bitumen roofs typically far outlast their manufacturer warranty. Modified is also more resistant to foot traffic. Also available in hot asphalt mop application, torch application, self adhering application, and cold adhesive application. Multiple layer applications by certifed factory installers are often available with no dollar limit labor & material warranties you can buy. Most homeowners shouldn't bother with these expensive warranties for either EPDM or Modified Bitumen.

TPO and PVC roofings are also available. TPO (white color) has been growing in popularity in some areas. 

In summary, as a roofing contractor for many years, give me modified bitumen over EPDM or TPO any day.


----------

